# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  QIP

## BiZ111

*QIP 2010*
*3206*


QIP 2010 является прямым преемником QIP Infium и QIP 2005. QIP 2010 сочетает в себе скорость работы QIP 2005 и функционал QIP Infium. Сегодня QIP 2010 поддерживает OSCAR, XMPP (Jabber), Gtalk (Jabber), LiveJournal (Jabber), Mail.Ru Agent, IRC и XIMSS (SIP), Twitter, Facebook.

QIP 2010 работает под всеми версиями операционных систем семейства Microsoft Windows NT от Windows 2000 и выше.

* *Jabber* протокол портирован в QIP 2010 из Miranda IM по специальному соглашению с его разработчиками.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*QIP INFIUM*
*9036*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

